
Index 1.6B Keys with Automata and Rust (2015) - nanxor
http://blog.burntsushi.net/transducers/
======
sevensor
This is the same individual who spent over two years writing a faster grep
than grep:
[http://blog.burntsushi.net/ripgrep/](http://blog.burntsushi.net/ripgrep/)

Amazing work.

~~~
oever
And a native rust crate for walking directory trees that's as fast as `find`.

